# all male vic tank?



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well i know all male hap and peacock tanks work and also all male mbuna tanks work...so i am wondering if all male vic tanks could work? I know i have never thought of it for some reason and have now spurred some serious want in the back of my mind.
SO has anyone thought of doing this yes? no? or has done it with good results? or bad results?

I look forward to hearing about some of the comments about this. feel free to mention if all males will colour up or not?


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

A few vics like Pundamilia nyererei, Paralabidochromis sauvagei (rock kribs), Paralabidochromis chromogynos, and Paralabidochromis sp. "Red Fin Piebald" will color well in an all male tank. Unfortunately, most others like Hap. sp. "Ruby" and Xystichromis phytophagus to name a couple, rarely show much color without females, and without being the dominant fish in the tank.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i was afraid of hearing that. I wonder if a few females were put in there if that could be resolved? I know vic males like to kill girls just for fun but the colours would be extrordinary..I think i may be alright with losing some females to have a ton of beautiful fish.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

> I think i may be alright with losing some females to have a ton of beautiful fish.


This attitude with fish that are threatened, endangered, or extinct in the wild is very alarming. These are not common Peacocks or Mbuna, these are species that are at risk in the wild, and in the hobby due to careless breeding practices. It is quite difficult to find dependable breeders who keep clean lines. So if you wish to do an all male tank, go ahead and keep a bunch of hybrids - there are plenty out there, they are plenty colorful, and you would be doing the hobby a favor by taking them out of the breeding population.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well i apologize for striking a chord with you I am most certainly concerned with keeping fish pure as you I promise you that. I am not into keeping hybrids and i am not sayng i want females to be killed, but simply saying if some females get killed i may be able to deal with it. I keep ruby greens right now and have lost females in a species only tank with a reasonable ratio of female to male vics just take out females period. I dont see the problem or how i am ruining any lines of fish by doing so. I would not keep any fry from this tank i am "talking" about. So I think you should just reserve your comments to a striclty yes i think it may work or no i think it will not. Thanks for your heart felt response though.


----------

